# Big Girl From Lake McIntosh NC



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend got his personal best at McIntosh today. Just look at this ten pound eleven oz football!
Bit a white Terminator spinner bait.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That’s a toad!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Someone needs to back away from the table a little sooner! haha


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The ten pound four oz my nephew caught a few years back was 26.5 inches long. Two inches longer, yet somewhat lighter, and she was caught in summertime.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think he needs a bigger box!
sherman


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Friend got his personal best at McIntosh today. Just look at this ten pound eleven oz football!
> Bit a white Terminator spinner bait.


Wonder how old this fish is? Still looks healthy......


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> The ten pound four oz my nephew caught a few years back was 26.5 inches long. Two inches longer, yet somewhat lighter, and she was caught in summertime.
> View attachment 297677


Nice! I’m heading to Topsail in September. Hopefully get into another hammerhead like the one in my avatar on bigger.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The New River Inlet is a great place to get a hammerhead. They often hang around where fresh water mixes with salt. So do bull sharks..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea my daughter caught a bull the same trip. They were following shrimp boats. Good times.


----------

